# Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

hallo,

ich fische mit mais auf alle größeren Friedfische, aber jetz kommts: keine rotaugen oder sowas in der größenordnung.

jetz meine Frage: wie füttere ich am Angeltag!! mit Mais  an (die Rede ist nicht vom wochenlangem Vorfüttern), sodass auch die größeren Fische noch was davon bekommen, und nicht die ganzen Rotaugen den Mais innerhalb von 5 Minuten verputzt haben? Denn wenn die Rotaugen alles sofort vertilgen, dann ist der Mais ja schon weg, bevor die Karpfen überhaupt erst mitbekommen haben, dass ich da nen Futterteppich ausgelegt habe

irgendwelche TRicks?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## rainerle (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Hartmais & Masse, Masse, Masse


----------



## cafabu (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Hartmais ist eine Möglichkeit die aber nicht nur Karpfen selektiert.
Große Rotaugen und Brassen, sowie andere Weißfische machen auch vor Hartmais nicht halt. Es kann nur die kleineren Exemplare selektieren.


----------



## Wolfram Atom (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

aber Hartmais unterscheidet sich in seiner selektivität doch nicht sehr von Dosenmais, oder? Den Hartmais fressen die kleinen Rotaugen doch genauso weg, bevor ein größerer Friedfisch am Platz erscheint, denn Hartmais ist ja nur Härter, nicht aber größer.

wie kann Hartmais denn dann kleinere Rotaugen ausselektieren?


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Doch, Hartmais ist härter *und* größer als Dosenmais.
Rotaugen habe ich mit Hartmais noch nicht gefangen, allerdings gibt es bei uns auch keine so großen bzw. werden nicht gefangen.


----------



## rainerle (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

genau so, wie ein Oberschenkel-Knochen vom Rind wohl von meinem Bullmastiff zerlegt und zermahlen wird aber der Retriever vom Nachbarn den dann doch liegen lässt. Genau so selektiert Hartmais kleinere Weisfische aus. Aber wenn's alles besser wisst, dann fisch weiter mit Dosenmais und schau wie'st um die Fischerl drumherum fischen kannst. BTW: es gibt da schon einen Unterschied zwischen den Mais den wir Humanoiden verzehren und den stinknormalen Futtermais - auch und gerade in der Größe. Und wennst Weisfische weitestgehend ausschließen willst, dann kauf Dir einen Zentner 40er Murmeln und geh damit auf Karpfen fischen (und noch nicht mal die sind kpl. selektiv).


----------



## YdeeS (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Servus, entweder du fischt große Boilies oder kommst damit klar dass du auch Beifang auf deinen Mais haben wirst !


----------



## rainerle (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

....mittlerweile wird es lächerlich. Das ist jetzt der 3. Tröd zum Thema "Füttern" (mit Mais) vom gleichen User innerhalb einer Woche. 

Kann da mal bitte ein Mod sich erbarmen und diese Unsäglichkeit zumindest zu einer "großen" zusammen fassen. 

....und noch ein Tipp um ausschließlich Karpfen an den Haken zu bekommen: setz Dich an den Koi-Teich vom Nachbarn - da sind dann Beifänge so gut wie ausgeschlossen!!!


----------



## Wolfram Atom (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*



rainerle schrieb:


> ....mittlerweile wird es lächerlich. Das ist jetzt der 3. Tröd zum Thema "Füttern" (mit Mais) vom gleichen User innerhalb einer Woche.
> 
> Kann da mal bitte ein Mod sich erbarmen und diese Unsäglichkeit zumindest zu einer "großen" zusammen fassen.
> 
> ....und noch ein Tipp um ausschließlich Karpfen an den Haken zu bekommen: setz Dich an den Koi-Teich vom Nachbarn - da sind dann Beifänge so gut wie ausgeschlossen!!!




Kein Wunder, denn es ist auch der dritte "Tröd", wie du sagen würdest, in dem dann solche besch... Antworten kommen!


----------



## hf22 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*



Wolfram Atom schrieb:


> aber Hartmais unterscheidet sich in seiner selektivität doch nicht sehr von Dosenmais, oder? Den Hartmais fressen die kleinen Rotaugen doch genauso weg, bevor ein größerer Friedfisch am Platz erscheint, denn Hartmais ist ja nur Härter, nicht aber größer.
> 
> wie kann Hartmais denn dann kleinere Rotaugen ausselektieren?


 Hast du das schon ausprobiert ????

Wenn du soviele fragen zum Thema Karpfen hast warum gehst du nicht zur Stadtbücherei und leihst dir Bücher übers Angeln aus. Oder ist lesen so schwer?


----------



## Pacman1710 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Hallo Wolfram Atom,

Frage: 
Woher kommt den der verbissene Gedanke nur mit Mais/Hartmais auf Karpfen angeln zu wollen?

Liegts am Geldbeutel, oder am Gewässer (Boilie-Verbot) oder an anderen Sachen.

Klär uns hald mal auf. Dann könnten wir dir sicher auch weiter helfen!

Die, meiner Meinung nach selektivste Art und Weise auf Karpfen zu angeln ist schlicht weg der Boilie.
Und selbst dieser ist nicht zu 100% selektiv, wie reinerle schon in einem vorhergehnden Beitrag erwähnt hat!!


----------



## Wolfram Atom (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfram Atom,
> 
> Frage:
> Woher kommt den der verbissene Gedanke nur mit Mais/Hartmais auf Karpfen angeln zu wollen?
> ...




Tatsächlich liegt es an beiden genannten Gründen: abgesehen vom Boilieverbot an unserern Gewässern sind Boilies auf Dauer echt teuer (finde ich). Deswegen kommt bei mir nur Hartmais in Frage, weil ich auch gegen brachsen oder Schleien am Haken nichts einzuwenden habe. Nur die kleinen Weisfische, die sollen selektiert werden. Deswegen auch die Frage, wie ich mit Mais anfüttere, ohne dass die kleinen Weißfische das Anfutter verputzen, bevor sich die Größeren am Platz eingefunden haben

PS: Außerdem hat Mais bei mir eine gewisse Tradition, klingt komisch aber ist ja jetzt auch nicht so wichtig ^^


----------



## Pacman1710 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Welche beschränkungen hast du denn noch an deinem Gewässer?
Sprich Boot, Anfütterungsmengen usw....

Außerdem, wenn du Boilies geziehlt einsetz, brauchst du keine großem Mengen. Das heißt, das sich die Kosten relativieren!!


----------



## Wolfram Atom (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Welche beschränkungen hast du denn noch an deinem Gewässer?
> Sprich Boot, Anfütterungsmengen usw....
> 
> Außerdem, wenn du Boilies geziehlt einsetz, brauchst du keine großem Mengen. Das heißt, das sich die Kosten relativieren!!



Boote sind auch verboten...ja das mag schon stimmen mit den Boilies, aber ich dachte es ginge auch ohne


----------



## Pacman1710 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Sicherlich geht es auch ohne.... aber wie schon erwähnt must du dich da durch die Kleinfische bis zum Erfolg angeln.
Und glaub mir, auch wenn der Futterteppich kleiner wird, irgendwann kommen die Großen.
Und wenn dann deine Maiskette noch da liegt hast du gewonnen. Um so weniger Maiskörner dann noch außen rum liegen, um so schneller hast du deinen Fisch!#h


----------



## Wolfram Atom (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*



Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Sicherlich geht es auch ohne.... aber wie schon erwähnt must du dich da durch die Kleinfische bis zum Erfolg angeln.
> Und glaub mir, auch wenn der Futterteppich kleiner wird, irgendwann kommen die Großen.
> Und wenn dann deine Maiskette noch da liegt hast du gewonnen. Um so weniger Maiskörner dann noch außen rum liegen, um so schneller hast du deinen Fisch!#h



na das ist doch mal ne Antwort die ich mir erhofft hatte, hoffentlich bewahrheitet sich das


----------



## Revilo62 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Schlicht und ergreifend würde ich das Volumen bei gleicher Masse erhöhen, kleinere Partikel für die Weißfische ( z.B. Hanf) und Hartmais für den Rest.
Ansonsten einfach mal Angeln und nicht vom 100stel ins 1000stel überlegen, denn nur Köder mit Haken im Wasser können fangen 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Pacman1710 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Deshalb auch die Frage ob du mit'n Boot auf deinen See kannst, denn dann wäre es bei geringer Wassertiefe einfach zu kontrollieren wieviel von deinem Futter noch am Platz liegt.
Bei größerer Wassertiefe geht das auch, aber nur wieder mit erhöhten finanziellen Aufwand, in vorm einer Unterwasserkammera!


----------



## Pacman1710 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Seh das genau so wie Revilo62. Die beste Erfahrung ist die Praxis.
Lass dich nicht zu viel von Youtube, Facebook und co beeinflussen. 
Du must den für dich besten Weg an *DEINEM *Gewässer finden!!!

Und da heist es nunmal, angeln angeln und nochmal angeln. Die Schneidertage dürfen dich dabei nicht demoralisieren.... denn die gehören genau so zum Angeln wie Haken und Köder!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Richtig Anfüttern mit Mais auf Karpfen*

Bei Boilieverbot und Geldmangel nimm halt die gute alte Kartoffel, Kichererbsen oder Wachtelbohnen als Hakenköder. Beim einweichen und aufkochen ein wenig flavor dazu, je nach Jahreszeit süß oder spicy und schon bleiben die Rotaugen vom Haken. Oder sie sind so groß das du dich über den Fang freust. Was ich übrigens generell tue. Diese Material- und Köderschlacht nur um selektiv auf einen speziellen Fisch zu angeln ist in meinen Augen pervers. Aber jeder so wie er möchte.


----------

